# Advice on recordings of Bach BWV1060-65



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

*Advice on recordings of Bach Concert for three keyboards, BWV1063*

I happened to stumble across this great performance of the D-minor concerto BWV1963 on Youtube by the Labeque sisters. Although the sound is not so great I really love the way they perfomed.

Unfortunately it seems like it's not available on CD so I wonder if I can get advice on recordings made in a similar fashion. The main things I liked are:
- The performance is very intense and fiery. Tempos are high.
- They use various kinds of keyboards, I like the mix of pianoforte and cembalo. It makes the different voices more distinct.





EDIT: Initially I asked for advice on all the keyboard concertos of Bach but I realize that is a too broad question. So I focus on recordings of BWV1063 since that was the concert that really made me interested.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

BWV1064 sounds much better with violins (BWV1064R). Here is a wonderful performance (list of performers in the description):


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

Improbus said:


> BWV1064 sounds much better with violins (BWV1064R). Here is a wonderful performance (list of performers in the description):


Thanks, you might be right there. I rephrased to question to focus on BWV1063 instead. I believe that one is a true composition for keyboard and not a transcription. Any advice?


----------



## skateartguy (Aug 3, 2017)

Recenct recording of BWV1063 from Concerto Copenhaguen with Marieke Spans, Trevor Pinnock and LU Mortensen has quickly become one one my favourites:


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Here you have all of Bach's orchestral works. Not HIP, though.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I think they all use the same type of piano, but I liked the version by Beroff, Rigutto, Wallez, Collard, and the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

skateartguy said:


> Recenct recording of BWV1063 from Concerto Copenhaguen with Marieke Spans, Trevor Pinnock and LU Mortensen has quickly become one one my favourites:


Thanks, quite nice but maybe a bit to neat?


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

Improbus said:


> Here you have all of Bach's orchestral works. Not HIP, though.


Well they are certainly playing fast. Think I'll like this one.


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> I think they all use the same type of piano, but I liked the version by Beroff, Rigutto, Wallez, Collard, and the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.


Yes!
I'm a CD buyer and I saw this, might buy it. I guess I'll go for both a piano and a harpsichord version. In many ways it works well on piano - it's often easier to distinguish the different voices -
but the really fast passages (32th notes) sounds a bit strange on piano. It works better on harpsichord.


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone elso who have any favourite recordings of BWV 1063.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oortone said:


> Anyone elso who have any favourite recordings of BWV 1063.


Give this one a try:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4156552


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Give this one a try:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4156552


Yes, I've seen that one. It seems ok but a little bit too well behaved for me I think.

When it comes the concerts for three or four hands I really think the music is much easier to follow if the keyboard instruments are distincly different from one another. That's one of the great benefits of the performance with the Labeque sisters. I wonder why it's not been done more often by others.


----------

